# > OPEN ROAD TUNING :: Seamless Air Tanks IN STOCK! <



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Specialty Suspension said:


> Our seamless aluminum air tanks have revolutionized welded air tank construction. We have adapted a new style of technology to create a non-welded tank. The metal spinning process has allowed us to manufacture our tanks from a single piece of extruded aluminum tube. Our technique of closing both ends of the tube using the base material creates a true seamless tank. The Flow Forming Technology used on our port holes reforms the base metal inward into the tank giving a superior surface area for threading. Our standard mounting hardware gives the consumer a limitless range of mounting positions and angles to accommodate most mounting situations. We are proud to offer a great product that we manufacture in Fresno, California, USA.



These awesome tanks come in three lengths - 18" / 24" / 28" -- all tanks have (4) 3/8" ports and (1) 1/4" port.

Here is a direct link to where you can purchase them: PURCHASE NOW!

Any questions/comments contact us directly: [email protected] / 610.572.2898


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

The quality of these tanks is extremely nice. While I'm not wild about the stock feet that come with each tank, I think they'd be decent if powder coated or better yet run the Exo Mount which does fit these tanks. I can't wait to get mine back from powder coating. 

Thanks Andrew for the hook up!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

The group buy is over, but you can still place orders for 3/4/5 gallon tanks!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

cannot wait to get mine!


----------

